# make drywall look like concrete wall



## josiepk (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi. How do you go about making a drywall regular sheetrock wall... look like concrete? Is there a special thin layer concrete drywall you can overlay?
can you apply a thin layer of concrete over existing walls as texture?
please advise!


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 27, 2005)

That sounds like a question for fauxer. I have worked with some amazing faux finishers from New York. I have seen them do some amazing things. I was on a job wallpapering a couple rooms one time and there was a couple faux finshers working in the 2 story foyer of the house. They were making the whole foyer look like it was made of Block. It was hard to tell unless you touched it. I guess that would be the one down fall. Every body would be touching walls.
John


----------

